# Oh no!



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We thought we really had a good idea moving Dora's crate into her pen. Guess not....











What are we gonna do with her?? What a little stinker! I can't believe she did that! :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :faint:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

lol Little stinker. My little Noel just jumped up on our couch the other day for the first time! Its amazing how agile these little guys are!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hihi, I think SOMEONE had fun there?!
not sure who it was, it CAN't be that innocent girl in her pen?!

 


:wub: :wub: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol you can tell who runs the house :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They are very very smart. I have fence climbers, crate jumpers, and some who are very ambidextris with their feet. Gotta love them.

Tina


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I just LOVE the look on Dora's face!!! :wub: :wub: 

She looks like she saying ... "Mommy aren't you proud of me for being so smart to get up here?"  

Dora is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: LOL!

Wait, did Dora just climbed atop the crate, or did she also cover the crate with the blanket and then climbed on top? 

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Look at that little face! What a cutie pie. "Look what I did Momma."


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's just so proud of herself.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww lol.
she sure is cute though!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

That is so funny.
We keep Lilly in a pen something like that when we leave her and I have setup my laptop with the camera pointing to the pen. We can view it over the Internet (homecamera.com) when I'm at work. I watched her get on top of the crate and started looking at how she could get over the fence. Very funny I knew I had to move the chair away from the pen and put the crate more in the middle. :w00t: 

Smart puppies we have!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL funny girl, they are pretty determined aren't they? I can also see why she is in the xpen :smrofl: :smrofl: little scamp.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

That is too funny! Romo jumps up onto the sofa all the time but never on top of his crate which is also in his pen. She is too cute!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Now are you sure she did it :HistericalSmiley: she is just so cute how can you reprimand her :blush:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol she looks pretty pleased with herself!! lol


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats too funny


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha, that is soo cute.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Dora's a smart little cookie!! And cute to boot!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like she had a lot of fun getting up there (and tearing up the tissue paper in the hall!)


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that is the cutest escape artist ever!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

So cute. Maltese aren't just pretty faces; they are smart little creatures.


----------

